# SRI/SRIV Grille Badge?



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The one that says "FOR RADIATOR GRILLE", at AUD25 is the one you want.

Email them about how you attach it - I'm not driving over there to have a look, it's too bloody far and I'm working.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> The one that says "FOR RADIATOR GRILLE", at AUD25 is the one you want.
> 
> Email them about how you attach it - I'm not driving over there to have a look, it's too bloody far and I'm working.


is it possible to get the SRIV badge for the grille i like that one better, do you happen to know? maybe how i attach is universal?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

NFI - send them an email asking. It's 1230 here, so you should catch them before they go to lunch.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

There is no SRiV front grille badge. The SRIV badge is only on the rear of the car. The badge apears to clip in and i would imagine also use some 3M tape. The badge cost $4.57AUD.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

The rear SRI-V badge cost me $40 shipped(USC) from Australia on ebay. Geniune GM part. BTW it doesn't clip in, it's all 3m tape or emblem adhesive tape.


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was talking about how the front badge works. Either way once you get the badge fitting it onto the grille will be the easy part yes.

BTW the rear SRIV badge is $16.40.

FYI - I work for Holden.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

chrissn89 said:


> I was talking about how the front badge works. Either way once you get the badge fitting it onto the grille will be the easy part yes.
> 
> BTW the rear SRIV badge is $16.40.
> 
> FYI - I work for Holden.


WOW.... Aussie sellers severely overcharge for parts on Ebay... Talk about markup!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sonic said:


> WOW.... Aussie sellers severely overcharge for parts on Ebay... Talk about markup!


Hmmm, I might wander into my local dealer - Booran Holden, who are as incompetent as they come - and see just what _they_ quote me for these bits.

Given that the list for the "alloy sports pedals" is $180 or so, and there is no apparent difference between them and the $35 Chinese versions...


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

chrissn89 said:


> I was talking about how the front badge works. Either way once you get the badge fitting it onto the grille will be the easy part yes.
> 
> BTW the rear SRIV badge is $16.40.
> 
> FYI - I work for Holden.


cool. When I bought mine a year and a half ago, that's how much it cost me. There was another Aussie member selling them for the same price


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll give you a comparrison of the prices we are charged in Australia.
I have just done an order in the US and its on it's way down under.

ItemName GM PartNumber USA V Holden 

ChevroletEngine cover 55568393 $7.35 V $Not Priced yet

ECOTEC Oil Filter 93185674 $6.15 V $30.00

ECOTEC Air Filter 13272719 $12.35 V $38.80

Cabin Filter 13271190 $15.35 V $61.75


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Excremento!


----------



## chrissn89 (Feb 29, 2012)

I just had a closer look at my cruze and in the actual grille there is a flat spot with the same shape as the SRI badge and the badge simply sits flat on this. I still couldnt see if it clips in and or uses 3M body tape.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

The front badge has 2 or 3 posts with single use retaining clips. Sort of like a small washer with internal teeth that grip the post.
I'll grab a picture tonight


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Front SRI badge 3 internal mounts and lock washers.


----------

